# NCEES Announces Changes to the Electrial PE Exam Effective for the April 2009 exam



## BamaBino (Dec 3, 2008)

I haven't seen this discussed here.

Any thoughts?

[post=0[URL="%5Dhttp%3A//www.bels.state.al.us/pdfs/New%20Electrical%20PE%20exam%20specifications%204-09.pdf"]]http://www.bels.state.al.us/pdfs/New%20Electrical%20PE%20exam%20specifications%204-09.pdf[/URL]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEWS RELEASE

NATIONAL COUNCIL OF EXAMINERS FOR ENGINEERING AND SURVEYING

June 11, 2008

Contact: Tim Miller, P.E., Director of Exam Development

[email protected]

864.654.6824

ext.5483

NCEES announces new Electrical and Computer PE exam specifications

The National Council of Examiners for Engineering and Surveying has announced

changes to its Principles and Practice (PE) of Engineering examination in electrical and

computer engineering.

Beginning with the spring 2009 administration, the Electrical and Computer PE exam

will no longer be a breadth and depth exam. Instead, the exam will consist of three

separate exams divided by subdiscipline. The three subdisciplines within the Electrical

and Computer PE exam will be as follows:


Electrical and Computer – Power Examination
Electrical and Computer – Computer Examination
Electrical and Computer – Electrical and Electronics Examination

Consequently, as of the April 2009 administration, candidates for the Electrical and

Computer PE exam will be required to specify during registration which one of these

exams they wish to take.

The current Electrical and Computer PE exam includes a morning breadth exam and an

afternoon depth exam consisting of three separate modules. The changes to the

specifications which were announced in April came as a result of feedback received from

a Professional Activities and Knowledge Study (PAKS) conducted by the NCEES

subcommittee responsible for overseeing the Electrical and Computer PE exam.

“The results of the PAKS did not support the breadth examination in its current form,”

said Frank Loudon, P.E., the chair of the NCEES electrical and computer exam

subcommittee. “The majority of respondents indicated that the breadth knowledges

presently examined are not important for engineers in the computer and power fields of

practice. However, many of the breadth knowledges were rated as important for those in

the other areas of electrical engineering.”

The changes to the Electrical and Computer PE exam will not affect the October 2008

exam administration, which will be the final time the exam is offered in its current form.

The revised specifications will be posted on the NCEES home page (www.ncees.org)

after the October 2008 administration.


----------



## benbo (Dec 3, 2008)

BamaBino said:


> I haven't seen this discussed here.
> Any thoughts?
> 
> [post=0[URL="%5Dhttp://www.bels.state.al.us/pdfs/New%20Electrical%20PE%20exam%20specifications%204-09.pdf"]]http://www.bels.state.al.us/pdfs/New%20Electrical%20PE%20exam%20specifications%204-09.pdf[/URL]
> ...


I think there have been a couple threads on this in the past.

A lot of people who really specialize in power are very happy with this.

I took the ECC exam so I like it the way it was. I guess nobody can really say until they see what it looks like.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Dec 5, 2008)

This is posted under the exam prep section, but should be here also:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=7491


----------



## Kuku (Dec 11, 2008)

Haven't thought too deeply on this but my first impression is that this may hurt guys like me who don't really get deep into any of these three categories... e.g. the jack of all trades, master of none...

We'll see though.


----------



## robgt02 (Dec 20, 2008)

This is definately a good change for the "power" engineers.


----------



## mbparksPE (Jan 3, 2009)

robgt02 said:


> This is definately a good change for the "power" engineers.



To anyone who might by chance read this and take the new format exam for Computers, I'd be curious to get your feedback (especially if you are a repeat taker and can compare and contrast the two) on what exactly they go for in terms of breadth and depth of computer topics. Thanks!


----------

